# Bảng giá xi măng vissai



## sieutocviet4 (10/9/21)

Xi măng được Trước đây, trên thị trường chỉ có một loại xi măng pooc lăng phổ thông, 
nay đã song song tồn tại 2 loại là PCB và PC. Một số chủng loại xi măng riêng biệt bao gồm: 
xi măng bền sun phát, xi măng giếng khoan xăng hỏa, xi măng dãn nở, xi măng ít tỏa nhiệt, xi măng tro bay,…






Bảng giá xi măng trắng tphcm


Xi măng trắng là loại xi măng có màu trắng tinh thay vì màu xám như các loại xi măng truyền thống thường sử dụng. 
Ngoài tên gọi xi măng trắng chúng còn được biết đến với biệt danh xi măng axit clohydric silic màu trắng. 
Nguyên liệu được sử dụng để tạo ra xi măng trắng là đá vôi ít tạp chất tương, mùn cưa. 
Cùng các loại nhiên liệu nung không sinh ra kim loại, ví dụ như chất mỏ, dầu ma dút.
+ Độ trắng của xi măng trắng là >85% + Độ mịn >3800cm2/g + thì giờ đông kết của xi măng trắng: 
Bắt đầu là >130 phút và kết thúc 30N/mm2 + Độ dẻo cao Xi măng trắng có mặt trong hầu hết mọi công trình xây dựng, 
nhất là trong trang trí. Người ta sử dụng xi măng trắng để làm bột lát nền, vữa chà ron, 
đá mài đá rửa hoặc là sản xuất gạch Terrazzo, làm bê tông trang trí.






Bảng giá xi măng rời tphcm


Xi măng rời hay còn được gọi là xi măng xá. Là loại xi măng không quá quá trình vào bao bao bì như các loại xi măng khác. 
Mà được đưa đến địa điểm thi công xây dựng công trình bằng xe chuyên dụng như: sơ mi rơ mooc bồn chở xi măng rơiì, xi măng xá. 
chủ yếu trong xi măng rời chính là clinker
Xi măng rời có cường độ sớm cao cho phép đẩy nhanh tiến độ, giảm thiểu chi phí thi công. 
Hàm lượng kiềm trong xi R2O trong xi măng thấp hơn 0,5%. Loại bỏ được nguyên nhân ăn mòn và làm hư cấu trúc, 
tăng tính năng bền vững của bê tông


Thương hiệu bán xi măng uy tín TPHCM






Bạn cũng cần lưu ý tới việc lựa chọn thương hiệu bảng giá xi măng uy tín và có mạng lưới chia ra rộng khắp trên thị trường. 
Một sảng phẩm tốt sẽ phải đi đôi với dịch vụ tư vấn kỹ thuật, 
chính sách hậu mãi tốt để có thể đảm bảo có một công trình xây dựng tốt nhất, chắc chắn.


----------

